# Super Worm Escape!!



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Never EVER again! I hate them! They're my worst nightmare. I wake up in the middle of the night panicing that they're on me.

Frilly Billy doesn't really like them all that much. He'll eat one or two and then turn his nose up.

Being the nice person I am, I made them a nice home in a sandwich box (y'know, the Tuppaware type boxes) to keep them happy until Billy managed to eat them all, which I expect will be some time. I even gave them apple to munch on, which they liked very much. 

I came to change their bedding and food today and there was a perfect worm-sized hole in the plastic lid where one of the airholes should have been. My blood turned cold! They're out! They're in my room!!! I'M GONNA DIE!!! 

What's worse is that nobody believed me. "They couldn't chew through plastic..." they said "...and even if they did I doubt they would have got out". Yeah, right, you'll believe me when there's nothing left but my skeleton in my bed in the morning! :shock:

Their box was by the side of Billy's enclosure, on top of some newspapers and equipment. I looked at the newspaper and saw that it had been chewed. LOOK!! LOOK!! THE BLOODY THINGS HAVE GOT OUT AND CHEWED MY NEWSPAPER!!! :shock: 

So I got my mum to look through the newspaper and sure enough, there were two superworms asleep in the paper. See! I was right! Now I'm going to get eaten in my sleep! :help:

I found one asleep in a fish net too. The little bugger better not have chewed that. :-x 

I'm praying that there are no more, but what are the chances of these things getting out and just staying near by their box? I know they're not that good at climbing, but they could have fallen off the cabinet and be on the floor and then crawl up my bed and get on me.

So, has anybody any clues where these guys might want to hide if they were out and about in my room?

I miss crickets. Sure, they made a racket and shat everywhere, but at least they didn't want to gnaw on my bones.

These guys are awful. I wonder what else they can chew through. :neutral:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Yours must have been super superworms :surrender: what do you mean by you miss crickets? Are you just using morio for food now?


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

the worst is locs with wings!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I only use hatching locust but their a pain because as soon s I open the tub all I see is little white things jumping in the air and out the tub lol.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

yes they are a real pain but don't get winged locs!  we had a 3 or 4 iches one in our room one day!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol wusses...i think locusts are pretty, especially the big pink ones lol, and yeah, gotta hate morio worms, there evil, and just yuk, but i verymuch doubt that they are burrowng through your flesh as we speak, but its not impossible

sorry


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

best thing with locust is when you have a viv in the bedroom with a night light and it reflects the shadow of the locust climbing the glass onto the oposite wall and it makes the locust look 2 foot tall lol.


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

tombraider said:


> what do you mean by you miss crickets? Are you just using morio for food now?


Na, I just bought super worms for a bit variety. Billy mainly eats locusts, but I like to add other stuff in to his diet. 

When I first got him, he wouldn't eat crickets and I was left with many sleepless nights 'cos the buggers made a racket. These days he'll eat anything, so if I buy crickets, I get Billy come down out of his tree and take them straight out of the box so there's no chance they can escape again. 

Don't think I'll ever be buying the superworms again. Didn't get much sleep last night.  I'm such a wimp.


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol.. locusts don't usually bother me, but this once they did. One of the adult winged ones escaped in my room and went under my bed. Nothing for 2 days... and then one morning after getting dressed I took my jacket off the radiator and went to brush my teeth. A couple of seconds later I felt a prickly thing on my face.. check the mirror and theres a 4 inch locust crawling towards my nose. I almost died


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I would have died if that were me or at least the neighbours would have thought I was being murdered cos of my screaming! :lol2:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Wonder what they taste like? I think they look abit fruity lol.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

That was just what i needed on a Sunday morning. LMAO! Not that the idea of you being eaten by a worm did it, ur just.. amusing..!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mealworms are evil! i hate the buggers i love locusts are had to pet ones :lol2:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Wonder what they taste like? I think they look abit fruity lol.



lol I wouldn't even try one


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Wonder what they taste like? I think they look abit fruity lol.


which ones, locusts or meal worms? never tried locusts, although I have seen them stir fried. meal worms taste a lot like crayfish, just a bit more crunchy. most insects do actuly. I would expect locusts taste pretty similar.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha! That was really amusing to read! I had a problem with mealworms, I've been tryin to get my gecko's to eat them for about 5 months so I got 50p's worth of mealworms. They won't touch the buggers so I have a little plastic tub full of meal beetles! They bred, so I now have some teeny mealworms....luckily I got a new gecko who likes them lol!

I also have a locust called Larry. His friends got eaten. He did not. He got licked a few times but that was it. So I kept him. He lives in a big plastic tank with a light bulb box for a house. He likes carrots  

Never had super worms tho....


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

are all gecko owners bonkers? sooooooooo funny. makes a difference from the bitching threads! thanks guys, you made me laugh a lot today!


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

sorry but i couldnt help but laugh reading this (probably cause i would be the same) cant stand any sort of bugs, i hate and detest crix they keep escaping and i do not know how:-x but i think locusts are okish well they dont escape (not yet anyway:smile: )


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i dont like the bugs that bite espesh mario worms...eeeee i resent giving them to my babbys always have the horirble picture in my mind that ill forget to nip their heads and the bug will eat through my pets!!!!
wee bastereds lol ..i like the locusts too and the crickets..apart from when they escape and breed in the walls...and it sounds like the jungle ..which is kinda kl untill your liing in bed watcghing them doing the congo line accross the floor....i dont klike the black ones of them  i got nipped lol..yea soudns stupid..im not scared of them..just dopmnt like them i feel guilty feeding the locusts though..its theri tiney weeny faces lol


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

So do you have to cut the heads off the super worms?? I've never had them and I don't think I would, my housemates might actually kill me! :lol2: I'm impressed they cope with escaped crickets. Emma found one in the bath the other day, and they often frequent the front room....


----------

